# 2007 350Z



## luxuryZ (Oct 9, 2006)

Anyone know anything bout the 07 350z? is anything going to be different or is it going to stay the same as the 06

:newbie:


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

I saw on another site ( VQ35HR - Nissan 350Z Wiki) some pictures of the new Z. It seem to be only the hood who have change to receive the new engine version. Go on this site and on the first page under the picture, here the sentence: Available in: 2007 G35 Sedan, 2007 350Z, click on  2007 350Z) and you will see some pictures of the new Z.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

We still haven't seen announcements yet as to whether the 350Z will get the VQ35HR but it's only assumed that's the truth. We're just not sure what the output will be. We're thinking a little higher than the G35.


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes it's true, theres no official annoucement of the new engine. But in all the others sites they talk about the new VQ35HR in the350Z. And the new hood make sense to accept the new engine were they raise the cylinder to lower the angle of the connecting rod with the cylinder, to lower the friction. But nothing is confirm by NISSAN.


----------



## luxuryZ (Oct 9, 2006)

is there any word on when the 2007 Z is going to be released?


----------



## mat (Sep 24, 2006)

Today the dealer call, and he sais than he can have a 2007 performance M6 for January, the color was : orange solaire, IT's going to be the one for the auto show here in montréal. But he have no color sample. He told me than the seller of Nissan Canada, told him than this color: orange solaire: is a kind of orange than the 300zx use to have, but for myself i never saw a 300zx orange. Otherwise if i dont want this one, it's going to be in february.
So we have a idea about at least, one new color !


----------

